# Arrow keys not working



## No_one7 (Jul 5, 2011)

A while ago my arrow keys stopped working, but only in browser games,
they still work in typing and downloadable games(Amnesia: the dark descent).
I've restarted 2 times, it hasn't helped.
I've tried it in the following games:
-Gun Mayhem(Link)The arrow keys and the W,A,S,D keys didn't work, but the Esc key worked
-Wasted Youth, Part 1(Link)Arrow keys and W,A,S,D didn't work,P didn't work
-Learn to Fly 2(Link)All controls seem to work
-Chisel(Link)All controls seem to work
-Combat Hero
Adventure(Link)Arrow keys and W,A,S,D don't work but Esc does

I have an Acer Aspire running on Windows 7 and use google chrome


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try uninstalling and reinstalling flash > Adobe Flash Player - Downloads

Which browser are you using, IE, Firefox, Opera?


----------



## No_one7 (Jul 5, 2011)

Google chrome


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it work in another browser?


----------

